# Wikipedia + FreeBSD



## graudeejs (Nov 2, 2010)

After reading some posts on Wikipedia about some software....
I got fed up, that it lists Windows, Linux, MacOsX, but rarely lists FreeBSD

So I'd like to encourage everyone to add FreeBSD to such lists....
FreeBSD would only benefit from such advertisement....


For example, one if articles where I added FreeBSD:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KOffice


Go advertise FreeBSD 
Fill the hole in knowledge... (did I say that correctly?)


----------



## Beastie (Nov 2, 2010)

Good idea.
Most applications I use already have FreeBSD listed. The rest mention "Unix-like" instead of Linux, BSD, etc.
If I find any page missing FreeBSD I will add it.


----------



## Eponasoft (Nov 2, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> Fill the hole in knowledge... (did I say that correctly?)


Yes, you said that correctly.


----------



## B0o-supermario (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, FreeBSD needs advertisement.


----------



## fonz (Jun 17, 2011)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> So I'd like to encourage everyone to add FreeBSD to such lists....


Will do.

And for those who have an account, there is a userbox that tells people you use FreeBSD: {{Template:User FreeBSD}} It's probably not the best, maybe I should create a better-looking FreeBSD userbox. To be continued...

Fonz


----------



## tingo (Jun 17, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> Will do.
> 
> And for those who have an account, there is a userbox that tells people you use FreeBSD: {{Template:User FreeBSD}} It's probably not the best, maybe I should create a better-looking FreeBSD userbox. To be continued...
> 
> Fonz



Well, I like it. Thank you!


----------



## aragon (Jun 18, 2011)

There is a fine line between this being acceptable and a distastefully bad idea.


----------

